# Red Rings xbox elite



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Hi

My son tells me his xbox elite has four red rings around the on/off button.

I know sweet fa bout these things, but was hoping some of you guys do.

Is it returnable? I think he had it in 2008, if it is, whom do I contact, any links?

Cheers for any help in advance.

TonyM


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Don't think so but check the Microsoft website. Think they only have 12 months warranty


----------



## dave_cassidy1 (May 11, 2010)

03OKH said:


> Hi
> 
> My son tells me his xbox elite has four red rings around the on/off button.
> 
> ...


Have you googled Red ring of death mate? May find out some more info there, quite a common issue. I believe a couple of frinds of mine have had theirs repaird FOC by microsoft after the warrenty had expired. Its worth contacting microsoft


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

If all 4 sections are lit up, it is not the ring of death. Ring of death is 3 lights. For all 4 are lighting up, follow the info below.

Sections 1, 2, 3, and 4 are flashing red
- The AV cable cannot be detected

THINGS TO TRY

1. Make sure that the AV cable is correctly connected to the Xbox 360 console.
2. Disconnect the AV cable from the Xbox 360 console, and then reconnect the AV cable to the Xbox 360 console.
3. If the four flashing red lights continue to flash, try wiping the metal area of the AV pack with a dry cloth. The metal area is the end that plugs into the console. Wipe the metal area thoroughly, and then try the AV Pack again.
4. If the AV cable is correctly connected but the four red lights are still flashing, substitute a different AV cable if you have one available.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Jai said:


> If all 4 sections are lit up, it is not the ring of death. Ring of death is 3 lights. For all 4 are lighting up, follow the info below.
> 
> Sections 1, 2, 3, and 4 are flashing red
> - The AV cable cannot be detected
> ...


Thanks a million mate, he was gutted, thought he had lost all his saved games on the HD.

It is working fine now. disconnected and reconnect cables.

That is the first time I had heard there was a four ring red lights, I admit, I assumed he meant the 3 red light ring of death thing.

Thanks again

TonyM


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yes 4 lights is the AV Cable according to the manual.

3 lights is the RROD.

also if you need to send it back to microsoft to fix it, you disconnect and keep the hard drive, so he wouldnt loose the games(if it happens in future) 
im on my 4th one so far.. first one was 18 months old, RROD, but microsoft at that point had extended warranty that covers RROD to 3 years not 1, got another one FOC, with 12 months warranty, broken again in about 10 months, another one FOC from microsoft, then the 3rd on went, replaced again, and current one seems fine.

all you send them is core console.. as you dont get same one back.. you get someone elses console refurbed and repaired.
speeds us the turnaround


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

03OKH said:


> Thanks a million mate, he was gutted, thought he had lost all his saved games on the HD.
> 
> It is working fine now. disconnected and reconnect cables.
> 
> ...


Glad to help, I had the same problem in the past. Actually, I've had both 3 and 4 lights...


----------



## BlackFerret (Sep 4, 2009)

i've had the 3 RROD a few times and after using the towel trick twice i took the xbox apart and performed the drilling and replacing the clamps mod... 

never had a problem since! 

this mod is not for the faint hearted though!

i've also fixed the Disc no read error common on 360's... hope you dont have it happen again!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad its sorted, but if it was the 3 ring of death the hard drive would still be fine as its the mainboard that goes.


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Just a wee word of caution for anyone thinking of disassembling their Xbox for any faults - be aware that there is the possibility that Microsoft will detect that your console has been opened, consider it modded and permanently ban it (and possibly your gamertag) from Xbox Live. Doesn't happen often, but it does happen. 

This is why I will never buy a second-hand 360 from a shop, and will never allow non-Microsoft repairs - if the previous owner has opened or modded it, you may have just wasted your money.


----------

